# Seafood Restaurant Velez Malaga or Torre del Mar



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a good seafood restaurant in and around Velez Malaga or Torre del Mar?
Thanks
Roy


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Can anybody recommend a good seafood restaurant in and around Velez Malaga or Torre del Mar?
> Thanks
> Roy


I'm probably not the best person to comment as I've tried a few of the so-called best fish restaurants in the area and always find the food pretty plain and boring. However, this one is very well spoken of locally:-

La Gamba Dorada, Velez-Malaga - Restaurant Reviews, Phone Number & Photos - TripAdvisor

Or La Cueva on the Paseo de Larios in Torre del Mar, it's always packed and with people queuing outside for tables at 11pm in summer, and the location is nicer as La Gamba Dorada is just on a side street in Velez.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I'm probably not the best person to comment as I've tried a few of the so-called best fish restaurants in the area and always find the food pretty plain and boring. However, this one is very well spoken of locally:-
> 
> La Gamba Dorada, Velez-Malaga - Restaurant Reviews, Phone Number & Photos - TripAdvisor
> 
> Or La Cueva on the Paseo de Larios in Torre del Mar, it's always packed and with people queuing outside for tables at 11pm in summer, and the location is nicer as La Gamba Dorada is just on a side street in Velez.



That's brilliant, thanks for that Lynn.


----------

